# What kind of fish do I have?



## grebloh (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi folks, can anyone tell me what the name is of this fish? The pet store I obtained it from could only tell me that it was brought in with a few others as "pond fish", and that was all they knew. Any help greatly appreciated!!

YouTube - Mystery fish

*c/p*


----------



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

it looks like it could almost be a giant goldfish or a koi fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am almost positive its a comet goldfish.


----------



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree majerah1 it does look very much like a comet goldfish Im also almost positive is it one too.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup, it's a large comet. They get quite big, as a warning; over a foot is not unheard of in this species. Care is otherwise the same as fancy goldfish, though, and they're a bit hardier in my experience.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

That is definately a standard comet goldfish. Common goldfish have short stumpy tails and sarasa comets have long tails.


----------

